# 3 hits of acid, Portlands lightrail, and interesting gay couple.



## theycallmeHiggy (Sep 24, 2012)

So I'm in Portland, Oregon visiting some friends of mine and being the interesting and loving people they are I am offered 3 hits of amazing acid and then tempted with a tour of the city. This night would turn out to be one hell of a ride.

We start the night off with a simple 24 pk of what else but PBR and a few laughs having a good time when the journey begins I put on my peacoat and head out. Now, for anyone who hasn't been to Portland it is the mecca of amazingly different and independent people and I encourage anyone thats up for something new and exciting to check out Oregon. We walk about 3 or 4 miles on the outskirts of the city under they freeway and down into Burnside skatepark which is surrounded by factories and abandoned buildings the perfect playground for us. We proceed to wander and find many people to talk to along the way we check out a little squat village under the bridge we were crossing to make it to downtown where we met some not so friendly people, I think they were worried we were there to mess with them but that was not our intention at all but considering by this point those 3 hits have hit hard as fuck and I'm seeing nothing much past the tracers and lights I can imagine how we looked to anyone not inside our little acid journey. None the less we continue you sing, skip, and just enjoy ourselves.

We finally make it to downtown when we are approached by a man who was clearly on hards times and he had some how came across 3 prepackaged steaks that had clearly been past their date when he asked if he could follow us home and use our stove to cook his steak. We saddly didn't have the resources to help nor did he seem all that friendly after we went our seperate ways we realize no one has brought much more then the clothes on our back and we were a little on the lost side when we made it to the lightrail tracks we were literally just trying to keep each other sane at this point the train pulls up and its full as fuck, we all snuggle in real tight while a taller man about 6'3 maybe 6'4 comes in behind our group of friends dressed as a clown, a friendly looking one, but still its a fuckin clown. Not only is he all dressed up but he has a little friend a very much smaller man appears (he was under 5'0) from behind him and hes in a dog costume with whiskers and a nose. (I wish I could say this was just the acid but it wasn't) We give them a look and thats it we turn away not trying to laugh, the last thing we want to do is sound disrespectful to someones set up thats just not who we are. But suddenly I'm watching in the lightrails reflective glass this clown picks up this little mandog and begins to makeout with him (Now, let me say. I am nor are my friends in anyway against gay people in anyway, people can make their own choices and we firmly believe that) BUT it didn't take away from the fact of what we were witnessing they honestly were either very fucked up themselves or deeply in love because it became quite the show that we witnessed for about 15 minutes until our stop came up and we stumbled off laughing as quite as 6 kids on acid could. We waddled home laughing and just appreciating the new experiences we shared together only to wake up the next morning at laugh more about what had happened the night before.

Nothing is more important then enjoying life with whoever you chose to and I love the fact that I have friends to enjoy my life with. I hope all of you do too.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 24, 2012)

nice story man and yeah i agree it is great to have a few good friends but its also soooo great to have a few hits of acid coursing through the cranium. I fell in love with LSD my first time trying it was hiking the AT a few months ago and have loved it ever since


----------



## theycallmeHiggy (Sep 24, 2012)

It's an eye opening experience thats for sure, if I can say anything though is just be careful don't get too sucked into something so strong. I've known a couple kids who fell in love with Lucy and she never let me them go. It can take you over if you're not careful, that amazing trip suddenly never stops and the next thing you know dreamland just became your reality.


----------



## kokomojoe (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont know what I would do if i saw a fucking clown start making out, like if you saw that sober it'd be pretty crazy but on 3 hits, I can't even imagine.


----------



## theycallmeHiggy (Sep 24, 2012)

Trying not to laugh while tripping is hard enough, let alone such an interesting situation. To be honest, I think our laughing under our breath and snickering was much louder then we wanted to admit and it may have fueled their fire a bit but nonetheless I haven't laughed that hard since.


----------



## keg (Sep 24, 2012)

if any of you folks go to hawaii bring a couple sheets.You will make people happy.Been awhile.


----------



## dharma bum (Sep 24, 2012)

ever hear of ayahuasca?


----------



## Tude (Sep 24, 2012)

shiit! Back in the 70's (I'm quite retired from that long time now) when lsd/shrooms were queen with our crowd - it was around a campfire or secure backyard - I CANNOT imagine taking off on a journey!!!

Awesome read. LOL I cannot imagine looking over at a clown and a small man dressed in a dog suit. ROFL!!!!


----------



## theycallmeHiggy (Sep 25, 2012)

Yea I have heard of ayahuasca before and I have actually searched for a bit for it never with any luck considering the real shit is made down in the jungles where even us travelers may dare not go hahaha. Of course I've ran into acid heads that have tried to create it but to be honest if its something some guy decided to create in his kitchen when he was tripping I'm not all that interested in being a tester.


----------



## dharma bum (Sep 25, 2012)

you can buy the materials online (the bark and vine) and brew it yourself in a crock-pot for a few days (it's more than that but i'm not going to get into it). it took a lot of trial and error to perfect it, but it can be done.


----------



## theycallmeHiggy (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh right on and of course I understand the details can wait, maybe after my free'd from AZ I can head your way and I can become a student and you my teacher hahaha. I would love to have the knowledge and know how on such an awesome subject.

As for Hawaii, I wish I could get out there man, my parents went when I was a kid and I always only saw pictures, talk about a paradise.

Thanks for the feedback Tude, I honestly always say that I was born in the wrong era and the 60-70s is where it was at I'm jealous you lived through such an awesome time. The clown and dog are burned into my brain without a doubt hahaha.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Sep 27, 2012)

i find its fun to do almost ANYTHING on acid, my first time was in the middle of the woods along the AT in the middle of nowhere in the dark and we had to boil creek water to drink because we ran out haha and building a fire while tripping balls can be tough but fun


----------



## stifflittlefingers (Nov 3, 2012)

Tatanka said:


> I fell in love with LSD my first time trying it was hiking the AT a few months ago and have loved it ever since


 
First time I tried it I went on a hike also. I started seeing the third eye everywhere (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_eye) the trees, rocks, everything had the third eye. It wasn't scary at all, it was much more spiritually enlightening than anything. It made me realize that I could become enlightened. I could not of had a better hike as my third eye was opened to the new world around me.


----------



## stifflittlefingers (Nov 3, 2012)

stifflittlefingers said:


> First time I tried it I went on a hike also. I started seeing the third eye everywhere (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_eye) the trees, rocks, everything had the third eye. It wasn't scary at all, it was much more spiritually enlightening than anything. It made me realize that I could become enlightened. I could not of had a better hike as my third eye was opened to the new world around me.


 
Alex grey uses the third eye in a lot of his artwork if you are having a hard time conceptualizing what I'm talking about. http://deepenglish.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/alex-grey.jpg


----------



## reeferreefs (Nov 15, 2012)

theycallmeHiggy said:


> So I'm in Portland, Oregon visiting some friends of mine and being the interesting and loving people they are I am offered 3 hits of amazing acid and then tempted with a tour of the city. This night would turn out to be one hell of a ride.
> 
> We start the night off with a simple 24 pk of what else but PBR and a few laughs having a good time when the journey begins I put on my peacoat and head out. Now, for anyone who hasn't been to Portland it is the mecca of amazingly different and independent people and I encourage anyone thats up for something new and exciting to check out Oregon. We walk about 3 or 4 miles on the outskirts of the city under they freeway and down into Burnside skatepark which is surrounded by factories and abandoned buildings the perfect playground for us. We proceed to wander and find many people to talk to along the way we check out a little squat village under the bridge we were crossing to make it to downtown where we met some not so friendly people, I think they were worried we were there to mess with them but that was not our intention at all but considering by this point those 3 hits have hit hard as fuck and I'm seeing nothing much past the tracers and lights I can imagine how we looked to anyone not inside our little acid journey. None the less we continue you sing, skip, and just enjoy ourselves.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks man Truly enjoyed reading that Life is amazing. Its awesome to have friends and to know how to have fun with out bringing negative influences around you


----------



## BrittanyTheBananarchist (Nov 15, 2012)

let me tell you about taking a whole dropper full of acid a jug of orange juice and me blacking out and losing my mind for a night and the next day hahahah. best trip of my life but i got to the point where i couldnt even talk laughing crying crazy night full of visuals i wont ever forget hahah.


----------

